# Boston PD Accident



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police and emergency personnel attend to the driver of a smashed police cruiser across from City Hall in Boston Friday. The officer was responding to a call and recieved unknown injuries. (AP Photo/Elise Amendola)


----------

